
FusionAuth integration with Spring Security - brokenwren
https://fusionauth.io/blog/2018/10/24/easy-integration-of-fusionauth-and-spring
======
tyduptyler13
(Author) Hi, let me know if you have any questions and I'll do my best to
answer them.

------
robotdan
Is this an OpenID Connect integration and does it support RBAC?

~~~
tyduptyler13
Hi, yes, our security library uses OpenID to authenticate users which then in
turn allows us to restrict pages based on user roles provided by FusionAuth.

~~~
robotdan
Thanks, that answers my question.

